# my kitten sings... and breathes fire, a cause for concern?



## tokyoplastic (Mar 19, 2010)

We made these micro Epics about our cat:

http://www.vimeo.com/10179697

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3T3rSYrRAc

http://www.vimeo.com/10179241

I hope you like them.


----------

